

Project Roslyn: Exposing the C# and VB compiler’s code analysis - eibrahim
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2012/Roslyn

======
ryanherman
I remember developing in Visual Basic 3 and being able to decompile source
code using an amazing program called Dodi (German Developer). I was 13 at the
time but it was a scary thought of mine that that anyone could decompile my
hours of hard work to re-release the same product in a matter of seconds. I'm
happy to see Microsoft still going forward with C# and VB.NET attempts to make
their code more open to the web and Microsoft compatible products yet less
effort on the developers part. I still use Visual Basic to develop little
tools at the speed of light. Not sure too many companies that would go to
industry standards but this could be very intriguing.

